# Subwoofer high end



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

I want to get good Home Subwoofer so i want very very louder bass to much powerfulll
i also use listering Music only i dont watch movies to much but i use to much music songs only
so i want get louder most powerfull and bass boom boom for very very louder i am sure room will shake its ok
i know SVS PB13-Ultra good for movies sigh i think if play music songs will be bad

i like to get two subwoofer because RCA cable so 1st subwoofer left channel and 2nd subwoofer right channel so be best for music very louder
any one best subwoofer recommed

help me


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Gopala. The SVS's will not only play movies well, they are great with music. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What is your budget?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

I also agree with Dennis, I personally have the PB13Ultra and can say for sure that it plays music extremely well. You wont find a better sub for the money anywhere.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

drdoan said:


> Welcome Gopala. The SVS's will not only play movies well, they are great with music. Have fun. Dennis





tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the Shack,
> 
> I also agree with Dennis, I personally have the PB13Ultra and can say for sure that it plays music extremely well. You wont find a better sub for the money anywhere.


do u sure if play music songs listering will get boom boom and tigh bass and deep bass
very very very louder bass ????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

100% sure, For the money there is nothing better. It is fantastic with both Movies and Music.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> 100% sure, For the money there is nothing better. It is fantastic with both Movies and Music.


ohh u got two SVS PB13-Ultra or one ??

can you show me video to upload youtube
i can send you my songs so i want hear how sound bass can
do u have online chat u have windows live or yahoo messger or skype
let me know give ur id so pm me u dont post thread ur id so batter pm me private messge


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A video wont give you any indication as to what it can do the bandwidth and frequency response is way to poor on youtube to give any sort of quality. Your just going to have to go by what we say.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> A video wont give you any indication as to what it can do the bandwidth and frequency response is way to poor on youtube to give any sort of quality. Your just going to have to go by what we say.


ok no problem
people told is say Listering I to other sealed subs. PB13-Ultra suitable not for music. While still quite good music in for PB-Ultra, sealed sub still has edge little more music in; tighter bass and pace.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well a Seaton Submersive would be a good choice also. I don't know your budget but you can check it out....http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post%3Fid%3D3364736&ei=ISoxS_2DD82ZlAf5j72jBw&sa=X&oi=forum_cluster&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAkQrAIoADAA&usg=AFQjCNHoaEPN5HMH9cxy0EBX0hqJQl5x0w








http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post?id=3597632#1


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Well a Seaton Submersive would be a good choice also. I don't know your budget but you can check it out....http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post%3Fid%3D3364736&ei=ISoxS_2DD82ZlAf5j72jBw&sa=X&oi=forum_cluster&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAkQrAIoADAA&usg=AFQjCNHoaEPN5HMH9cxy0EBX0hqJQl5x0w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see that link i checked but not ported i think bad
no need tell budget but i can buy high end subwoofer good but very hard to get good sad
any other brand subwoofer good for music
I realy need Very Louder too stroong bass tiger and deep bass and boom boom bass hehehe


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You can run the PB13 Ultra as a sealed sub by plugging all the ports with the supplied bungs, you will loose slight SPL but nothing to worry about for sure.

I agree with all the above comments, for the money the new SVS subs are very hard to beat.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> You can run the PB13 Ultra as a sealed sub by plugging all the ports with the supplied bungs, you will loose slight SPL but nothing to worry about for sure.
> 
> I agree with all the above comments, for the money the new SVS subs are very hard to beat.


i dont like sealed so i realy need louder
if ported is best do u sure bass tigh or not ????


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had a PB13Ultra and it was lovely and tight and clean bass on both movies and music, and very high SPL...it is IMO a reference sub.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> I had a PB13Ultra and it was lovely and tight and clean bass on both movies and music, and very high SPL...it is IMO a reference sub.


still very louder for music songs ???? ur room shake ?
tight bass right got to much boom boom ?
still very louder or not ?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The SVS Ultra is fantastic for playing anything. It's more suited to home theater because that was it's market aim and I'd suggest you look at a dual sub setup for music. Put 1 sub below or next to your 2 stereo speakers. 

The Ultra can easily handle your volume needs. 

But without a budget I can't make an appropriate recommendation. 

FYI I could build a sealed sub that would shake your house down with the right budget. So don't think sealed means it's automatically quiet.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> The SVS Ultra is fantastic for playing anything. It's more suited to home theater because that was it's market aim and I'd suggest you look at a dual sub setup for music. Put 1 sub below or next to your 2 stereo speakers.
> 
> The Ultra can easily handle your volume needs.
> 
> ...


dont worry no need tell about budget hehe i can buy high end subwoofer
i know best to get two subwoofer hehe 1st sub is left channel and 2nd sub right channel
so diffrent subwoofer just same subwoofer 2 unit
people told say Music use must sealed sub to give definition better and bass tight with precise pace. 

I can say that PB13-Ultra cannit match performance Submersive for music. Logitech Z5500 got potted and woofer as big as tennis ball so bass not good.

he got SVS PB13-Ultra suitable not for music. While still quite good music


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gopala33 said:


> people told say Music use must sealed sub to give definition better and bass tight with precise pace.


The only thing a sealed sub does is makes it preform better at lower frequencies and can be made smaller but you sacrifice db output. The PB13U does it all without hesitation. You do realise the the PB13U weighs over 150lbs so shipping it will be costly to you.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The only thing a sealed sub does is makes it preform better at lower frequencies and can be made smaller but you sacrifice db output. The PB13U does it all without hesitation. You do realise the the PB13U weighs over 150lbs so shipping it will be costly to you.


ya PB13U is to much weighs 150Ibs over that huge is good i like biger subwoofer
why people say PB13U SVS PB13-Ultra suitable not for music. While still quite good music
i worry about it :crying:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> why people say PB13U SVS PB13-Ultra suitable not for music


I've never heard anyone say that about the PB13U anyone who owns one knows thats not true by any means.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I've never heard anyone say that about the PB13U anyone who owns one knows thats not true by any means.


maybe people are bad
u have tested playing music songs listering
got tigh bass or not ? still louder or not ? ur room got shake or not
if i take 2 subwoofer SVS PB13U so be more louder boom boom ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 13U is not boomy and plays music just as it was recorded. It plays effortlessly and is clean.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The 13U is not boomy and plays music just as it was recorded. It plays effortlessly and is clean.


PB13U why no boomy ??? what problem


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You dont want "boomy" you want clean tight bass that simply blends with the room. Boomy is what a cheap sub gives you.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> You dont want "boomy" you want clean tight bass that simply blends with the room. Boomy is what a cheap sub gives you.


i want Boomy boom boom and tight Bass and Deep bass too
how about that i realy need


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

In my experience, the two terms "Boomy" and "Tight" are contradicting terms. Boomy usually is equated to lots of spectral overhang whereas "Tight" means that the sub has fast spectral decay leaving little extra overhang in sound. The sub should able to stop in an instant.

I can attest to the PB13-Ultra being a very good "Tight" subwoofer that is also "accurate", but if you are looking at getting a subwoofer that is loud and can play "Boomy" then the PB13-Ultra may not necessarily be the right fit.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> A video wont give you any indication as to what it can do the bandwidth and frequency response is way to poor on youtube to give any sort of quality. Your just going to have to go by what we say.


Here is a reference level test result I did with the PB13U I used to own. Ignore the dip as it is a room mode, the rest is the ability of the very fine sub. You really will struggle to get a better sub for the money.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> i see that link i checked but not ported i think bad
> no need tell budget but i can buy high end subwoofer good but very hard to get good sad
> any other brand subwoofer good for music
> I realy need Very Louder too stroong bass tiger and deep bass and boom boom bass hehehe


Here is the response of my recent diy sub, which is a sealed design! The Submersive's performance is about equal to the ultra for depth (as is mine) so dont discount sub based purely on them being sealed. In fact, I prefer sealed subs myself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Idea Moonfly
Here is what my PB13U looks like. The Yellow Line is the PB13U the blue is my other sub.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Here is a reference level test result I did with the PB13U I used to own. Ignore the dip as it is a room mode, the rest is the ability of the very fine sub. You really will struggle to get a better sub for the money.





Moonfly said:


> Here is the response of my recent diy sub, which is a sealed design! The Submersive's performance is about equal to the ultra for depth (as is mine) so dont discount sub based purely on them being sealed. In fact, I prefer sealed subs myself.





tonyvdb said:


> Good Idea Moonfly
> Here is what my PB13U looks like. The Yellow Line is the PB13U the blue is my other sub.


wow Powerfulll SVS PB13Ultra winner
but u said The PB13U is not boomy and plays Music why ???
PB13U wont get Boom boom boom ????


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The PB13U give very low clean extension, partly in thanks to that quality driver, and partly in thanks to that port tuning. As it is very clean and aimed for very low performance, it doesn't boom and doesn't distort. It is however quieter in the upper sub bass than some subs, and as such, if your after a lot of powerful booming bass, then perhaps something like the submersive will be more to your tastes. Its a hard one to call really, the ultra is a very clean sub, perhaps to clean for some. When it comes to music though, its very accurate, and an excellent compliment to good bassy front speakers, if you have sats, then something else with more boom might be to your particular taste but again its very hard for us to call.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> The PB13U give very low clean extension, partly in thanks to that quality driver, and partly in thanks to that port tuning. As it is very clean and aimed for very low performance, it doesn't boom and doesn't distort. It is however quieter in the upper sub bass than some subs, and as such, if your after a lot of powerful booming bass, then perhaps something like the submersive will be more to your tastes. Its a hard one to call really, the ultra is a very clean sub, perhaps to clean for some. When it comes to music though, its very accurate, and an excellent compliment to good bassy front speakers, if you have sats, then something else with more boom might be to your particular taste but again its very hard for us to call.


ohh PB13U doesn't boom boom sigh bad :crying:
any other subwoofer good powerfulll i realy need louder boom boom bass how


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gopala33 said:


> ohh PB13U doesn't boom boom sigh bad :crying:
> any other subwoofer good powerfulll i realy need louder boom boom bass how


boom boom as you say generally is not considered to be ideal, as a term that we use in English for bass...if you just mean high SPL then the SVS will do the job nicely.

There are others to consider like the JL Audio F113 or even the Seaton Submersive, also you have the Velodyne DD18 which are all considered High End in regards to subs.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

recruit said:


> boom boom as you say generally is not considered to be ideal, as a term that we use in English for bass...if you just mean high SPL then the SVS will do the job nicely.
> 
> There are others to consider like the JL Audio F113 or even the Seaton Submersive, also you have the Velodyne DD18 which are all considered High End in regards to subs.


i dont have subwoofer for JL Audio F113 and Velodyne DD18
i have Computer Speakers Logitech Z-5500 so subwoofer 10inch woofer 188watts RMS
also got boom boom good but not enough louder bass boom boom now my logitech Z-5500 died already because no power can't turn on build amplifier died already i also use play subwoofer max valume max too i see boom boom hehehe not enough bass boom because 188watts rms smail

i understand high SPL winner SVS PB13-Ultra but no boom boom i think bad
i prefer boom boom bass and tight bass and deep bass too if no boom boom :crying:
i can send u my songs u can test i have songs good boom boom too
so i have other songs Drums bass tooo
SVS PB13-Ultra doesn't drums bass sound right ???


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

We have given advice and suggestions ref to high end subwoofers, with the SVS being sufficient for what you need, I really do not see the point in going over the same ground.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Subwoofer High End*

sigh SVS PB13U no boom boom sad
i realy need good subwoofer boom boom too
how about subwoofer Paradigm Signature SUB 25 ??? its good or not got boom boom ??


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

Is your PB13 broken or are you just not happy with the sound?


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



lcaillo said:


> Is your PB13 broken or are you just not happy with the sound?


i dont have PB13U i said PB13 doesn't boom boom so bad lah
i realy need good subwoofer to get boom boom boom so how
u got PB13U so no boom boom right ?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

I am sorry but I don't understand what you are asking.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



lcaillo said:


> I am sorry but I don't understand what you are asking.


i said PB13U sound got boom boom bass mean like music songs


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

You said in your first post "sigh SVS PB13U no boom boom sad."

Now you say "i said PB13U sound got boom boom bass mean like music songs."

You seem to have a problem communicating in English, and if that is the case, we can be patient, but you will have to try to be consistent and clear. I am trying to understand your meaning, but when you conflicting statements it makes me wonder what you are trying to do. Please clarify.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



gopala33 said:


> *i said PB13U sound got boom boom* bass mean like music songs


You did not say that, In the first post you said: 

*SVS PB13U no boom boom*


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

Both subs, The PB and the submersive = GIANT BOOM BOOM.........:hsd:


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



lcaillo said:


> You said in your first post "sigh SVS PB13U no boom boom sad."
> 
> Now you say "i said PB13U sound got boom boom bass mean like music songs."
> 
> You seem to have a problem communicating in English, and if that is the case, we can be patient, but you will have to try to be consistent and clear. I am trying to understand your meaning, but when you conflicting statements it makes me wonder what you are trying to do. Please clarify.


ya i just asking SVS PB13U got boom boom ro not ???
people said PB13U doesn't boom boom :sad:


Mike P. said:


> You did not say that, In the first post you said:
> 
> *SVS PB13U no boom boom*


ya people say PB13U doesn't boom boom
so i just asking u have PB13U u did playing music songs sound got boom boom bass or not


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

Making boom boom is easy, sounding like music is hard. If all you want is big car-audio style boom boom, then I suggest you do not want a high-quality home audio subwoofer. You want a large car audio subwoofer tuned to about 53Hz driven by a couple kilowatts. Any local shop can build that for you, and there are some good shops in Malaysia I'm sure. I remember being almost knocked over by the sound from a boom car in KL.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



dyohn said:


> Making boom boom is easy, sounding like music is hard. If all you want is big car-audio style boom boom, then I suggest you do not want a high-quality home audio subwoofer. You want a large car audio subwoofer tuned to about 53Hz driven by a couple kilowatts. Any local shop can build that for you, and there are some good shops in Malaysia I'm sure. I remember being almost knocked over by the sound from a boom car in KL.


i dont want car audio i dont use car i like to use home subwoofer only
SVS PB13U can get making boom boom ??? or not


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

You'll only know by buying one and finding out if it's enough boom boom for you. Or not. None of us can tell you that.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



dyohn said:


> You'll only know by buying one and finding out if it's enough boom boom for you. Or not. None of us can tell you that.


i want to buy good high end subwoofer for home
very hard good subwoofer i worry SVS PB13-Ultra wont making boom boom :sad:


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

You won't know till you try it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*

Hello,
I believe Martin Logan is available in Malaysia. If so, check out the Descent i. It is a truly incredible subwoofer with 3 amplifiers in it. One for each 10" Woofer. It is awesome for both music and movies and most assuredly boom booms.
Here is the information for the Distributor:
Norman Audio
1, Coleman Street, #03-57
The Adelphi
179803
Singapore
Distributor for Indonesia, Singapore, and Malaysia
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer High End*



> SVS PB13-Ultra wont making boom boom


If by " boom boom" you mean low end output then yes, the PB13-Ultra will do well. All your question regarding the PB13-Ultra have been answered. You have all the information you need.


----------

